# Can't Get A Mic Input Work in REW v5 Using an M-audio Profire 610



## haneyrecords (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm using an Earthworks TC30K Mic for Measurement plugged into Channel 1 on an M-Audio Profire 610 with the Phantom Power on, and I've done everything I could think of to get it to work without any results. The output for the signal generator and test sweep is working fine, but I can't seem to get REW to see the mic signal even though it shows it working fine in the Profire 610's Software Mixer. It seems like there's a setting I may have wrong, although I've tried changing most of them already. Maybe there's a compatibility issue with the Profire 610. Either way, I'm stuck. Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

It ( REW ) should work if you are running Windows with that soundcard .

It ( REW ) won't work if you are running OSX ( Mac/Java doesn't fully support FireWire ,, and REW is written in the Java programming environment ) .

If you have a simple 2-chnl USB soundcard, use it instead ( if you're trying to get REW working with a Mac ), .

:sn:


----------



## haneyrecords (Jun 13, 2012)

Thank you for your help. 

Yep. I'm using a Macbook Pro. I guess that explains it. What's the cheapest REW compatible USB interface with phantom power and an XLR input that you know of?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

This is about the cheapest option ( you plug this little mixer into your onboard soundcard );

 

:sn:


----------



## haneyrecords (Jun 13, 2012)

Sweet. I actually have the 6 channel version of the Behringer mixer you mentioned, but I thought you were saying I needed to have a usb interface instead of a firewire interface. Should I just plug this directly into the the line in or mic in on the Macbook? I also thought that I read somewhere in REW that using the line in or mic input that's on a laptop would cause some noise issues in the readings. I obviously only know enough about this to get into trouble.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Line in on the macbook should be fine, it is only laptop mic inputs that can suffer from poor noise levels and (sometimes) limited bandwidth.


----------



## haneyrecords (Jun 13, 2012)

Alright, I'll give that a shot. Thanks again for clearing up my confusion.


----------



## PureMutant (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey,

I'm also trying to set this up with a Behringer preamp and Mac but confused. Macbook Pros have a combined input/output audio port therefore this option will not work?


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

PureMutant said:


> <SNIP>Macbook Pros have a combined input/output audio port therefore this option will not work?


Perhaps that combined input/output jack truly represents an insurmountable barrier ( to get REW working ) on your flavour of the MacBook Pro ( :dontknow . 

If it does, one can always buy the ubiquitous Behringer UCA202 ( to get separate linein(s) & outs ) ;



For a bit more money , here are ( but a few ) of the available external soundcards that are; 
( USB based, 2-channel cards that come with mic pre-amps ) . 

Research, research research !




:sn:


----------



## PureMutant (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers.

I do have a few interfaces but none of them have worked:

Focusrite saffire pro (i'm now aware of the firewire issue with java)
Digidesign MBox 2 (thought this would work but apparently not)
Korg Zero 4 (firewire again)
Behringer Eurorack UB802 (outlined above)

It's pretty frustrating but I'll persevere.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I second this:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/657978-REG/Tascam_US_122MKII_US_122MKII_USB_2_0.html

Great value and it should have everything you're looking for.


----------

